# Specks today



## degaman1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Did pretty well out in the Sound this morning. It was smooth as glass but hot as he'll. All fish were caught on a Mirrodine.


----------



## degaman1 (Oct 12, 2009)

{hell} stupid autocorrect


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice fish.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice catch
you sporting the pelican?


----------



## degaman1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks. Yeah that's a pelican. I guess I'll upgrade one day.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice catch(es)! No need to upgrade if it does everything you want to do.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

sorry didnt mean it like that

It was my first yak and got me into the sport . you can make just about any kayak do what you need but some are so much easier.

I wasnt dissin it brought back memories 

u can have top of line everything and still get skunked 

great job and thanks for the report


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh sorry ox, I didn't mean to sound inflammatory either. I was more of saying don't worry about pouring money into a new yak if he doesn't think it's necessary. I'm currently saving up to purchase a better yak than my last one. I had a sit in tandem and was very limited in what I was able to do (or at least should have been - put myself into some stupid situations).


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

no worries beer just didnt want him to take it the wrong way .

what are u saving for?


----------



## degaman1 (Oct 12, 2009)

No worries. I didn't take it that way either. I used a buddy's yak the other day and realized how poorly mine tracks. I've caught more fish on it than any bay boat I've ever owned though.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

degaman1 said:


> Did pretty well out in the Sound this morning. It was smooth as glass but hot as he'll. All fish were caught on a Mirrodine.


Nice fish...do you mind letting me know the general area?
Not asking for your spot...lol, any help is always appreciated.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

oxbeast1210 said:


> no worries beer just didnt want him to take it the wrong way .
> 
> what are u saving for?


Not 100% sure yet. I like Malibu, ocean, and the Jackson's.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yup, very nice fish man! I would like to to know the general area too, if u don't mind. I'm really more interested in your launch area. I hear of a lot of people fishing and doing well in the "sound" but where exactly is that, cuz when I hear sound I think the area behind key sailing/ hooters, am I way off? Thanks dega! If u don't won't to be too descriptive that's cool man


----------



## degaman1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Almost all of those fish were caught around N.L.O. I use the small trail parking spot closest to Proper.


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Quality trout. Nice.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

I saw you guys this morning. I showed up from the gulf in the OK scrambler. When you left i set off and also caught trout . They seemed to be everywhere. mostly small ones but i did get one 22". I also used a mirrolure. was hoping to catch some ly's or any bait fish but it just wasn't happening, so i headed home. The gulf kicked my tail earlier in the day.


----------



## degaman1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah Leeroy they're pretty thick. I caught them again today but no big ones. Let me know when you want to fish sometime.


----------

